

Show HN: A sound toy crossing an ecosystem and musical instrument [video] - sonaurapp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv8sy9dufLQ

======
sonaurapp
Someone on HN suggested I make a video of my app, so here it is. Previously I
had just screenshots and text, and I can see how that would be discouraging.
You can learn more about sonaur here:

<http://www.sonaur.com>

